# Smugmug or Photoshelter?



## nsinnott (Feb 2, 2013)

Looking for the pros and cons of each.  If there are others that are preferred, I would like to read about them.  Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Feb 2, 2013)

Neither. None.

Don't run in a herd. Have you own web site made, and sell your work in person.


----------



## mishele (Feb 2, 2013)

More info. is needed to tell you what would work best for you. There are many sites that host images, you need to figure out which is best for you. What are you going to be using the site for?
Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## nsinnott (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been asked to take photos of several golf tournaments this year and create a slideshow presentation of the event during the awards dinner.  I have been involved with golf for 20 years and photography for about two.  Being relatively new, I doubt that my images will have a great value...but that will change with experience (and C&C from the forum).  While learning, I would like to offer the golfers free downloads of their images (with my watermark) to gain branding and a portfolio.  If I begin seeing a demand for their photos, they could buy prints without watermark.  This is going to be a long process but I would hate to switch websites (branding) down the road.

Thanks for the hosipitality welcoming me to the forum.


----------



## KmH (Feb 3, 2013)

Giving away your product is not a viable way to start a business. Which is why most new businesses don't.

Raising prices is one of the most difficult tasks a business can attempt to do. Particularly when raising the price from FREE.
For free, the golfers can always just continue to take each others photos with their cell phones.

Online sales leaves substantial money on the table. A proven model for action sports images is to print and sell onsite during the event.


----------



## gconnoyer (Feb 3, 2013)

I looked into them and picked smugmug over photoshelter. From what I remember (maybe it was a different site) but photoshelter only gave you a small percnetage of the revenue generated. Where smugmug, you pay a flat rate monthly and set your own prices and options. I looked into having a site made, but for the cost, simplicity, and ease of use, I don't mind running with the herd (for what I do). My customers don't need an artsy, dramatic website. Just somethin simple and straightforward. Also, smugmug does all of the dealings with the printlabs and shipping, downloads, etc. I just upload photos, set prices, and promote.

The only online sales I get are from the dragstrip. I walk around and talk to the people about their cars, hand out business cards, maybe show them a couple examples printed out on 4x6's or stuff off of the LCD. I don't make enough money doing it to justify buying a plotter, paper, ink, and shelling out for all of the overhead where I might not even sell anything that night. With the website, they have my card and can go online anytime they are ready and order.

You can do a week or two week trial on smugmug for free to see how you like it.


----------

